# Is calcough safe?



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi there

I'm 20w3d pregnant and have the most awful tickly cough. Can I take my daughters 3m+ calcough? It says its just glycerin?

Hope you can reply soon!

X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no data for pregnancy on the product references as it is for babies, but other products containing similar ingredients say that it is unlikely to be a hazard. It could have a laxative effect.

Warm drinks, perhaps with honey and lemon, might be just as good.


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

